# Solved: excel row appear at top of each page



## midnight51 (Oct 21, 2007)

Does anyone know how to make a row (Like a title row) appear at the top of each page when printing or would I have to just do this manually?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You did not mention what version of MS-Excel you are using and this may or may not work for you. I have MS-Excel 2003 and this is in the Help section:



> *Print row and column headings or labels on every page*
> Row headings are the row numbers to the left of the worksheet; column headings are the letters or numbers that appear at the top of the columns on a worksheet.
> 
> 1) Click the worksheet.
> ...


----------



## midnight51 (Oct 21, 2007)

Cool thank you so much this was it.
Regards


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You are very welcome.


----------

